# Iodine Deficiency



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi everyone!!

I was wondering if anyone out there was diagnosed with iodine deficency or know anything about it. (I have Hashi's)

I told my naturpathic dr that I was still feeling fatigue, but my recent blood work was getting better do to the increase of Armour. She was concerned with the high number in the Reverse T3 number as well as my symptom of fatigue.

So, she did 24hr urine iodine loading test. The result is as follows:
14.85 mg RANGE: 0-50mg/24 hr
30% is the execretion in 24hr. RANGE: 90%/24 hr

I have been reading that people with thyroid autoimmune disease might have the iodine deficiency problem too.

Here is my recent blood work:

TPO Ab 939 IU/mL RANGE: 0-34
Antithyroglobulin-Ab <20 IU/mL RANGE: 0-40
Free T4 1.37 ng/dl RANGE: 0.82-1.77
Free T3 4.0 pg/mL RANGE: 2.0-4.4
TSH .018 uIU/mL RANGE: .450-4.5
Reverse T3 41.4 ng/dL RANGE: 9.2-24.1

Any help/suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!


----------

